# Server 2003 and DNS



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been slowly learning how to use Server 2003. I'm limited in what all I can learn. But, I figure whatever I can learn now, that's more information that I won't have to be taught later. I've gotten file sharing permissions based on user groups down. Now, I'm trying creating a sub-network within a lan. I'm using the server to hand out IP addresses. All the computers are connected to a switch connected to a second pci nic in the server and recieving ip addresses. (Note: If anyone's interested, the server's nic had to have a static address to hand out ip addresses.)

I've got the onboard nic connected to the main router. The server and the router can continue to hand out separate IP addresses because the main router uses 64-254 whereas I've got 2-60. As such, they won't interfere with each other. However, I'm now trying to figure out how to connect my subnet (if this is the right word) so that i can utilize the main router's dns. I thought of a network bridge. But, I thought that that might override the server settings. I had a network bridge setup before on a computer with a network monitor and discovered that the bridge bypassed the network monitor. Is there a way to have my server hand out ip addresses while still forwarding dns traffic to the router?


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Scratch network bridging. It bypassed the dhcp in server 2003.


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can I assume by no responses that my wanting to do computer=>Server 2003 computer (/w DHCP)=>router=>internet isn't possible?


----------

